# Android: Sprache wechseln



## seux (9. Nov 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuch mich gerade in Internationalisierung unter Android einzuarbeiten. meine kleine Testanwendung 
soll Englisch und Deutsch unterstützen und der User soll über einen Button zwischen den beiden Sprachen  wechseln können. Dafür hab ich neben meinem res/values noch ein res/values-de, in dem in der strings.xml meine Sätze übersetzt vorliegen. Aber wie kann ich nun explizit sagen, dass über einem Button die Sprache gewechselt wird?

gruß
seux


----------



## seux (11. Nov 2012)

wirklich keiner eine Idee dazu?


----------



## Marcinek (11. Nov 2012)

android app internationalisieren - Google-Suche


----------



## seux (11. Nov 2012)

Das hilft mir nun gar nicht weiter.



seux hat gesagt.:


> ... Aber wie kann ich nun explizit sagen, dass über einem Button die Sprache gewechselt wird?


----------



## Marcinek (11. Nov 2012)

Wieso hilft es nicht weiter?

Was hast du bisher gemacht?


----------



## seux (11. Nov 2012)

Ich habe mich hieran orientiert:
Localization | Android Developers

in res/values/strings.xml sind alle meine Strings mit den Schlüsseln. Und nun hab ich noch einen weiteren Ordner values-de hinzugefügt, die Strings.xml Datei darein kopiert und die Strings übersetzt. Bloß fehlt mir nun der Ansatz, wie ich einen Language Switch in mein Activity einbauen könnte. Default mäßig soll ganz normal values/strings.xml verwendet werden, bei bestätigen des Buttons sollen alle Strings aus values-de/Strings.xml verwendet werden. Der Language Switch wird über einen Button auf dem Activity ausgeführt.

Speziel Code dazu habe ich noch nicht geschrieben. Sollte auch nicht das Problem sein, außer das ich nicht weiß, wie nun von values/Strings.xml auf values-de/Strings.xml umgesteigt.


----------



## Michael... (11. Nov 2012)

seux hat gesagt.:


> Default mäßig soll ganz normal values/strings.xml verwendet werden, bei bestätigen des Buttons sollen alle Strings aus values-de/Strings.xml verwendet werden.


Defaultmäßig werden die Resourcen aus dem passenden Language, Country... Verzeichnis gelanden, sofern ein zu dem Systemeinstellungen passendes Verzeichnis existiert. Heißt wenn in Deinem Android Deutsch als Sprache eingestellt ist werden die Resourcen aus den 
	
	
	
	





```
xxx-de
```
 Verzeichnissen - sofern vorhanden - geladen.
Wenn Du die Sprache Deiner App aber unabhängig von den Systemeinstellungen einstellen willst, könnte folgender Link weiterhelfen:
android: how to localize your app and change current locale : Willing wheels


----------



## seux (11. Nov 2012)

Genau das hab ich gesucht, vielen Dank


----------

